# Favorite videogame songs?



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Post your favorite songs from video games!

Mine are going to probably all be old school since I'm a huge retrogamer.


















There's so many more!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm not a dubstep fan but I'll take this dubstep any day.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I'm not a dubstep fan but I'll take this dubstep any day.


The Lost Woods one is sick!


----------



## modernwarrior (Apr 15, 2013)

F-Zero X for N64


----------



## modernwarrior (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh yeah and this song too, also from F-Zero X


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I can pretty much make this entire thread about Final Fantasy songs, Nubuo Uematsu is an amazing video game music composer.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Couldn't resist. Too many feels with these songs.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Most of Final Fantasy VII's soundtrack:






this battle theme from Final Fantasy VI:






Chocobo themes:






Morrowind theme:






Oblivion theme:






Oblivion atmosphere 6:






Oblivion atmosphere 7:






Skyrim ambient music from about 21:40 on:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

and all these tracks from WoW:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Dying in WoW is the best because of this:





















alternatively all of the WoW music.

Also these tracks from Medievil:
















and this one from Spyro:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

OK I'll stop now. ^ that track is so good :3


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

The song in the credits of Bastion. The whole soundtrack for the game is so great too.






A song in Braid, this one is my favourite of them all. But again, the whole soundtrack to this game is amazing.





Once more, this games whole soundtrack is amazing. 





I felt like such a badass in this game when the music started kicking in on this level.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Sky blue eyes on final fantasy crisis core and rose of may from Final fantasy 9


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Foh_Teej said:


>


This song always gives me the chills because it reminds me Celes jumping off the cliff in utter grief after Cid died. 

Seriously, that scene ****ed me up even more than Aeris' scene did in FFVII, no lie, lol.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Most of Final Fantasy VII's soundtrack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, why aren't we friends?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thedood, as always your taste in music is top-notch. Obviously anything from the classic Final Fantasy games is a must. I think this one was left out though.





Also, these are from Lost Odyssey. They remind me so much of the music from the classic Final Fantasy games.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> Thedood, as always your taste in music is top-notch. Obviously anything from the classic Final Fantasy games is a must. I think this one was left out though.


I appreciate the kind words man, thanks!

And yes! Of course! That song (and scene in the game) is amazing! I could literally just post the entire FFVI OST, haha, it's so awesome.

I have been meaning to look around my local Gamestops to see if I can find a Lost Odyssey. I'll do that on Wednesday. It's only 15 bucks! Can't beat that.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thedood said:


> I appreciate the kind words man, thanks!
> 
> And yes! Of course! That song (and scene in the game) is amazing! I could literally just post the entire FFVI OSt, haha, it's so awesome.
> 
> I have been meaning to look around my local Gamestops to see if I can find a Lost Odyssey. I'll do that on Wednesday. It's only 15 bucks! Can't beat that.


I can play the Opera House music on a keyboard, it's actually a really simple tune. The Chocobo tune was already mentioned, but it's one I would get stuck in my head even after not playing the game for years.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I'm not a dubstep fan but I'll take this dubstep any day.


Funny you say that. I do like dubstep.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

blue_blue said:


> Funny you say that. I do like dubstep.


Haha I can appreciate aspects of dubstep, it's just my taste in music is getting lighter as I become more of an old fart. And I've heard this before! Really if it's got some kind of Nintendo theme to it I'll probably like it.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

and if this doesn't work, then I am done trying to figure this out


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Haha I can appreciate aspects of dubstep, it's just my taste in music is getting lighter as I become more of an old fart. And I've heard this before! Really if it's got some kind of Nintendo theme to it I'll probably like it.


Oh believe me...I know Im old when I hate everything on the radio. I just like debstep because I have a pretty awesome sound system in my car and I like to hear the thundering base if Im in a decent mood. 

The thing about dubstep is that you really truly have to hear it with a good sub woofer. Otherwise it kinda just sounds like noise.


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Thedood said:


> Couldn't resist. Too many feels with these songs.


Too many feels, indeed!

No videogame music thread is complete without:


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought I was one of the only few Geeks who likes video game music. I listen to it a lot when doing HW and studying.

I'm a huge fan of Hans Zimmer's COD MW2 soundtrack. The whole damn album is epic..














I will be back to post more.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i really like the Golden Sun soundtrack
some of my favorites:

















for the rest i can't pick individual songs i like their entire soundtrack
American Mcgee's Alice soundtrack




this my favorite off ^





Medievil





Doom soundtrack was bad *** as well


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

blue_blue said:


> Oh believe me...I know Im old when I hate everything on the radio. I just like debstep because I have a pretty awesome sound system in my car and I like to hear the thundering base if Im in a decent mood.
> 
> The thing about dubstep is that you really truly have to hear it with a good sub woofer. Otherwise it kinda just sounds like noise.


I think I misspoke about only liking light music, when I'm in my car I LOVE rocking out, I got subs in my car years ago and they're still plugged in, I don't listen to rap I usually use them because they really enhance hardcore music. I'll have to try out a little dubstep, I have a ton of Pretty Lights that I have yet to listen to so I'll try that and see how it utilizes the subs, I'm a sucker for the sub bass sound.


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> i really like the Golden Sun soundtrack


Oh man i miss Golden Sun, hope they make a new one


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

A couple of mellow/sad/eerie 16-bit gems.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Two themes I remember fondly from the NES days:


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok I'm done.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

I love this thread.




































I think this is how heaven sounds like:


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Double Entendre (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Lavender Town.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Thps2!


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Thps2!


Awesome game and tracks! I used to play the hell out of that game.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I love this game...


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I love this game...


Love that game so much and its music! especially this song!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Most of the Hotline Miami Soundtrack is Legendary! 





Mass Effect 3's Soundtrack is nothing short of amazing too.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Super Meat Boy has an amazing soundtrack.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Guilty Gears XX soundtrack.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Final fantasy sound tracks are usually good.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I was stoked to see someone posted the Morrowind theme already.. Anyway


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

(Journey) Such a pretty game. Had to buy the soundtrack.


----------



## Jack Jackson (Dec 16, 2013)

Love Me Again and Magic from FIFA 14, Us Against the World, Bliss Out and Spark from FIFA 13 and Bundy from Burnout Legends


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Such a great battle theme.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ThePainkiller (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh man, I used to listen to nothing but video game soundtracks when I was a kid. I could list a million things here, but this is what I've been listening to a lot lately.






I couldn't pick just one song, I had to add the whole soundtrack here. God of War III had this epic soundtrack that just made the game a hell of a lot more badass. One of my all time favorite video game soundtracks.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Dark Impetus from Kingdom Hearts BBS. I love this song so much.

Other nice ones:

The Opened Way (Shadow of the Colossus)





Hope Runs Deep (Gears of War)





Melodies of Life (FFIX)





Simple and Clean Orchestra Version (or something, KH again)


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

This song always puts me in the mood to do some butt kicking, regardless of the game.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

This is quite honestly one of the best boss battle themes I have ever heard. The soundtrack in .Hack GU is simply phenomenal.






I always have this song on my desktop when I play 'The World'. It puts me at peace. As does this one:






...I will stop now.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

'nuff said.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

This one also came to mind.


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

This song came from Halo 4 final mission. I've never heard a song fit a situation in a game as perfectly as this did.

I was playing the game on Legendary when I first heard it. 
For a brief moment, it made me feel like a badass. Then I died. Horribly. About 50 times.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Twisted Metal Black, babi!




 Intro and outro.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

and everything by akira yamakoa [silent hill]


----------

